# Big hit 24'' rear wheel?



## foxracing (Feb 20, 2007)

2003 big hit pro only takes 24'' rear wheel?
Why specialized design a frame that takes 24'' wheel ONLY?
What's so good having a 24'' back there?
I think it'll be more bumpy to have a small wheel on rough terrain.
Tell me what you think?
THX!


----------



## foxracing (Feb 20, 2007)

BTW, the only 24'' rubber I can get for the wheel here is MAXXIS HIGH ROLLER SUPER TRUCKY 2.7.
Is it good?


----------



## Kjcorley (Jul 3, 2005)

24" Wheel = faster acceleration + slower top speed + better cornering


----------



## momotaro (Jul 8, 2005)

foxracing said:


> BTW, the only 24'' rubber I can get for the wheel here is MAXXIS HIGH ROLLER SUPER TRUCKY 2.7.
> Is it good?


http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=26515
http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=26516
http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=26517
http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=26508


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

foxracing said:


> BTW, the only 24'' rubber I can get for the wheel here is MAXXIS HIGH ROLLER SUPER TRUCKY 2.7.
> Is it good?


Arrow Racing makes TONS of 24" tires.


----------



## cbrbighit (Nov 18, 2005)

I have an 05 Bighit and love it. I have a Intense FRO 3.0 on the rear but pumped up a little higher on the PSI side and it rolls beautifully. Some people run the 3.0 with as little as 15 PSI. The 24 does roll faster, stronger cause its more compact and with the 3.0 its almost the same circumference as a 26. I use mine for downhill but not sure what your gonna be using yours for so the 3.0 mine not suit ure type of riding. But i love it. Want to get a strictly downhill bike for next year but will probably never get rid of the Bighit. GREAT
A few years back the whole 24in revolution was on and everyone was going to 24 on the rear and even in the front so i guess thats y specialized decided to make a 24 in only rear. I wasn't sure about a 24 rear but i love it and its not as bumpy as u said before. Just set up your suspension right.
check this article from down cycles it explains alot.
http://www.downcycles.com/blogs/techtips/2002/02/01/24_downhill_rims

good luck stay safe
Brian


----------



## foxracing (Feb 20, 2007)

THX guys!
keep riding!


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

Because that's what freeriding was like back then


----------



## fsrxc (Jan 31, 2004)

foxracing said:


> BTW, the only 24'' rubber I can get for the wheel here is MAXXIS HIGH ROLLER SUPER TRUCKY 2.7.
> Is it good?


Yes it's good, the only problem is the super tacky rubber wears fast, so you'll need to replace it more often.


----------



## reeso101 (Jul 12, 2007)

hey

im getting a *big hit 2002*

will i be able to run 24" wheels on it.


----------



## Arkon (Apr 27, 2004)

Yes the 02' will be a 24" wheel.

IRC Kujos are a nice 24" tire too. And they last a long time.


----------



## Arkon (Apr 27, 2004)

cbrbighit said:


> A few years back the whole 24in revolution was on and everyone was going to 24 on the rear and even in the front so i guess thats y specialized decided to make a 24 in only rear.


The 24" rear was originally a fix for an overly steep head angle. The first year the BigHit came out there was a production screw up and this was the cheapest way to solve the problem. Dealers were sent retro kits to assemble the bikes with a smaller wheel and swingarm. It caught on though and they stayed with the design until 05' and now have 26" rear wheels.


----------



## dusthuffer (Nov 30, 2006)

you can even run 20's on it.


----------



## foxracing (Feb 20, 2007)

Arkon said:


> The 24" rear was originally a fix for an overly steep head angle. The first year the BigHit came out there was a production screw up and this was the cheapest way to solve the problem. Dealers were sent retro kits to assemble the bikes with a smaller wheel and swingarm. It caught on though and they stayed with the design until 05' and now have 26" rear wheels.


Wow, I don't believe that.
I think a geometry problem could be sloved when they start to produce a new year's model.
A too steep head angle is not so difficult to change.
I don't think they have to stick to the "Cheap" solution for so many years.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

foxracing said:


> Wow, I don't believe that.
> I think a geometry problem could be sloved when they start to produce a new year's model.
> A too steep head angle is not so difficult to change.
> I don't think they have to stick to the "Cheap" solution for so many years.


the bighit is based off of the fsr bike there 1st real full on dh bike that was 26/26 front and rear. but i too dont buy the deal with the changing the size of the wheel.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

reeso101 said:


> hey
> 
> im getting a *big hit 2002*
> 
> will i be able to run 24" wheels on it.


yes.....here is my 02 Big Hit


----------



## Arkon (Apr 27, 2004)

foxracing said:


> Wow, I don't believe that.
> I think a geometry problem could be sloved when they start to produce a new year's model.


Yeah, you're probably right. I'm sure the kits they sent out after shipping the bikes to the dealers were just for corporate sh!ts and giggles.


----------



## Andrewpalooza (Dec 7, 2004)

dusthuffer said:


> you can even run 20's on it.


you can also theoretically run 20's on a 29er. that still doesn't make it a good idea.


----------



## pHUCKiN PHiL (Jul 17, 2007)

well I read this thread and had to post up on it, I love my 24" on my 01 BigHit I have a Halo wheelset and my 24 is a 48 spoke so its super strong, find the 24 is awesome for manuals and wheelieing around, and definately has amazing acceleration, but top speed is where it lacks, its a tad bumpier. My bike is for all around use though so its amazing, I run the arrow racing wide bite 3.0 tire and it is by far the best tire I have ever had the experience of contacting with the ground, I ran a 3.0 gazzaloddi and that thing was just a beast with huge sidewall tires, this has smaller sidewall, ramped center knobs and almost paddle like tire middle knobs, it sticks to everything whether it be soft powder like we have here in scottsdale, or urban slick concrete. I also ran the kenda nevegal sticky rubber in a 2.5 and it wasn't bad but nothing beats the arrow.


----------



## thatdownhillkid (Mar 11, 2007)

momotaro said:


> http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=26515
> http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=26516
> http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=26517
> http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=26508


i run those tires front and back
and they are amazing
AMAZING
you cant beat those


----------



## foxpuppet (Jan 2, 2011)

foxracing said:


> 2003 big hit pro only takes 24'' rear wheel?
> Why specialized design a frame that takes 24'' wheel ONLY?
> What's so good having a 24'' back there?
> I think it'll be more bumpy to have a small wheel on rough terrain.
> ...


Well this has come full circle.... hahah


----------

